# Prise USB à étincelles ?



## cricridam (22 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

Lorsque je veux brancher la prise USB de mon Hub sur mon G5 (2*2,3) , des étincelles minuscules mais bien visibles se produisent (cela ne se passe que quand je "rate" la prise et que je touche le boîtier métal du G5).

Des idées ? (Cela ne se passe qu'avec la prise du HUB ...)

Merci d'avance


----------



## sofad (22 Décembre 2006)

ca m'est arrivé aussi sur mon powerbook quand je branchais ma cle usb
mais maintenant plus rien
aucune idée d'ou ca vient


----------



## JPTK (22 Décembre 2006)

C'est la magie de Noël !


----------



## maousse (22 Décembre 2006)

ton powermac est bien branché sur une prise avec un raccordement à la terre valable ?
c'est un défaut de mise à la masse d'un des équipements.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est la magie de Noël !


J'ai une idée : une chaise usb !


----------



## Tiey (23 Décembre 2006)

J'ai la meme chose avec mon ACD 23". Quand je branche un DD sur le hub intégré.
Ca n'arrive qu'avec les DD. D'ou je pense que ca vient avec des périf qui on une alim perso . Ca ne m'arrive jamais avec ma Wacom, mon ShuttlePro ou une clé USB. C'est pour ca que j'en ai déduit pour l'alim.

t.


----------



## ROB 59 (24 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Peut etre aussi une decharge d'electricite statique?


----------

